# ATi Radeon X700 PRO OVERCLOCKING



## Diablic Ninja (Jul 25, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone has tried to overclock their X700PRO and if so what was the Max core clock speed, also the Max mem. clock speed, and how hot the system gets when you running it.

THanks


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 25, 2005)

Diablic Ninja said:
			
		

> I am wondering if anyone has tried to overclock their X700PRO and if so what was the Max core clock speed, also the Max mem. clock speed, and how hot the system gets when you running it.
> 
> THanks



550/630 maximums, stock cooler, stock voltage. gets extremely hot though!

My case temp doesnt really go u[ much.. but my case isnt even close to normal, so its a bad comparison.


----------



## TeufelHund (Jul 27, 2005)

Indeed I can agree with the temperatures of the x700 card it can get very hot though I sorted the temperature of the core out by using a modded Thermaltake giant 3 but for some reason it seems to me that the memory gets way hotter but other wise very nice overcloking capabilites of the x700


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 14, 2005)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> 550/630 maximums, stock cooler, stock voltage. gets extremely hot though!
> 
> My case temp doesnt really go u[ much.. but my case isnt even close to normal, so its a bad comparison.


what program are you measuring with?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 15, 2005)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> what program are you measuring with?



ATItool for video and thermal probes for case.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2005)

(random) dippy it hought u had a better sys.


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 15, 2005)

how the **** are you getting your memory to 630 on a x700 pro with stock cooling :-/


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 16, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> (random) dippy it hought u had a better sys.



I used to have a dfi nf4, x700 and stuff, but I sold it, opting for my new laptop. I would much rather have its mobility vs a desktop, especially as im going to begin college soon.


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 18, 2005)

I keep my window open and case w/out the side on and i can get it to 550/640 but like i think i fucked my card over :'(


----------



## Welz (Dec 19, 2005)

I get 460/540 bench stable on stock cooler... above user sounds like he is bs'in 

w1zzard got 580/580 FULLY modded...


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 19, 2005)

:-o maybe my memory is killed or something


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 21, 2005)

Welz said:
			
		

> I get 460/540 bench stable on stock cooler... above user sounds like he is bs'in
> 
> w1zzard got 580/580 FULLY modded...


It was with my window open at like 15 Degrees Farenheight outside and i never said there were no errors, just ones i couldnt see with my eyes, plus its water cooled


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 21, 2005)

Welz said:
			
		

> I get 460/540 bench stable on stock cooler... above user sounds like he is bs'in
> 
> w1zzard got 580/580 FULLY modded...



If you dont want to believe me, you dont have to believe my #2 air cooled WR spot with an athlon xp either I guess   Im not a noob to this stuff like many users here. I have been doing it for quite a while   Besides, tornados are very very nice fans  Wizz may also have different standards than I used at the time.. all I wanted to do was finish 3dmark at that speed and obtain a valid score. It was not 24/7 use stable, as that was way too warm for the stock heatsink.




			
				bikr692002 said:
			
		

> how the **** are you getting your memory to 630 on a x700 pro with stock cooling :-/



Cooling on ram isnt what its hyped up to be. cooling it doesnt provide significant results. Thats why you dont see phase change cooled ramsinks. It isnt worth it for less than a mhz.


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 21, 2005)

so how are you getting it? I am extreamly intrested


----------



## DudesBoss (Dec 25, 2005)

640 my @$$... x700 with stock cooling yeah right, stock cooling only cools the 1 side of gddr ram.. so the other side causes heaps of issues with stock cooling..

i got my powercolor x700 pro pci-e 256mb from 435 core and 430(860) memory to 520 core and 550(1100) memory with no artifacts max, and thats with a zalman vf700-cu fan on max speed and ram sinks with great case air flow... hmm


----------



## Clocked (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey, i am new to the fourms.

Sorry to bring up an old theard but i noticed al lot of people bring their mem speed into the 650s, i want to know if it might damage the card, right now it is at 590 with a core of 560.

I get about 63C when playing BF2 and the ATI Tool cube can bring it up to 67C. is that normal?

thx,


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 11, 2006)

we need more information than that and every card has diffrent overclocking possibilities


----------



## Clocked (Jan 11, 2006)

it is a sapphire X700Pro 256MB with stock heat sink, I do have 2 fans blowing at it, it idles at 32C, max out at 67C. The speed is 560/590.

How do i know that i have reached the card's possibilites?

I want to over closk the mem even more but am affard i will fry the chip.


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 11, 2006)

are you shure about those numbers? Because stock, the x700pro is 425/450 I believe... is it agp or pci-express, what program are you thinking of using to overclock?


----------



## Clocked (Jan 11, 2006)

The card has allreay been OverClocked, I used ATI Tool 25 Beta11.

I want to find out the highest mem clock with out overheating it. It came with the little blue RAM sinks


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 11, 2006)

have the cpu on a level where it does not generate artifacts then just clock find max mem


----------



## Clocked (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok thx biker

1 more thing, what is the highest temp that i should have it run at under load?


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 11, 2006)

i dont really know due to the fact I watercooled it since day 1


----------



## Clocked (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks biker the speed of my X700P is now 460/510. I will clock it to 460/550 in the next run, i am fooling around with the fan setting of the cooler right now. 

Should i make it run at 100% all the time? 

And also what is the highest temp that a Vid card can take?


----------



## suby6 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have an ATI x700 Pro. I used ati tool today and have it set at 459 core / 480 mem. Seems to be working just fine. Temps in mid 60s underload.
CPU:
Athlon 2800 socket 754 
Overclocked to 2160 from 1800mhz
2g of pc3200 ram.
Aircooled 3 80mm intake + 1 120mm exhaust and power supply. Noisy as hell fans are cheap will upgrade later on.


----------

